# Halfords Wheel Trims



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

I was looking at 15" wheel trims in Halfords earlier today and wondered if they would fit my 2000 Peugeot Boxer? Has anyone tried them?

Would much prefer Alloys but can't justify the expence at the moment!  

Mark


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

If a 2000 model Boxer is the old style then they certainly should. My 97 Boxer has trims.

There are very few rims that trims won't fit. In a previous life I sold car accessories and can think of only 2 occasions where they wouldn't go on. One was a Citroen 2CV which has odd shaped rims and the other was a car where the hub stuck out a long way from the rim which is unusual.

JohnW


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Wizzo said:


> If a 2000 model Boxer is the old style then they certainly should. My 97 Boxer has trims.
> 
> There are very few rims that trims won't fit. In a previous life I sold car accessories and can think of only 2 occasions where they wouldn't go on. One was a Citroen 2CV which has odd shaped rims and the other was a car where the hub stuck out a long way from the rim which is unusual.
> 
> JohnW


Thanks John

I would imagine my base vehicle is the same as yours.

The main reason I asked was due to the shape of the hub, which compared to a car does come out quite a way?

Mark


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Standard car wheel trims will not fit because of the offset of the wheel, your hub sticks out further. There are wheel trims that are appropriate to commerical use, either from Fiat for genuine ones, Euroliners / Eurotrims or there are generic ones you can purchase. 

There isn't quite the range of trims available to choose from however.

Regards,
Chris
Shop Manager
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Chris,

I must admit that my van came with the trims fitted and I've never removed them but they look too flat to me to have an offset hub sat underneath. However if you say that that's case with the early Boxers then I bow to your superior knowledge.

JohnW


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

watch out, i got some for my mh and they were no good they had wrong offset, dennis


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

I bought some 15 inch Halfords ones for my 2001 Boxer a while agoand they didn't fit as they were too shallow. They took them back for a refund.

The ones originally fitted by Autosleepers were made by Autoplas and can be bought directly I believe.

Steve


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: :lol: Hi try EBAY I found some for my Sprinter on there :lol: :lol: 
yours Brian and Nod


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

So it looks like the Halfords ones are not suitable! Thank you all for your replies.

Had a quick search on the internet and come up with a couple of options, which look reasonable. It would appear that you do need to fit commercial trims rather than 'car' ones.

It looks like there are limited designs to choose from and I think I will pass on the shiny chrome ones that carry on rotating when you stop!

Thanks once again to all who responded.

Mark


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Pay a visit to the next motorhome show, (see the list of show rallies) there's usually a good selection of M/H wheel trims for sale, most at Ebay prices or less - and much better to see them in the flesh before you part with any money.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

When I bought my 2nd hand van it had (still has) the wheel trims with the imitation wheel nuts. Due to their shape, the tyre valves are not accessable without taking the trims off. The trims have nylon lock straps fitted to stop losing them so these have to be cut off. There is another set of straps mounted through the actual wheel holes, to which one has to thread the replacements by fishing around the trim holes (with quite sharp edges). I read on the forum about valve extensions so I sent off for a set. They still point out at the wrong direction and are hidden behind the trims - waste of money !
The moral of this story is beware something as simple looking as wheel trims may hide a load of fuss and bother ! 
I have considered buying a replacement set but if buying on the internet I am scared of having the same problem. The only way would to be to take the van to a dealer and check on the spot if they fit. Being lazy I carry on fiddling !

Mike


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Senator 
try www.leisureshopdirect.com

Lots to pick from and site states whether they fit motorhmes, cars etc

Dave P


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi Senator
> try www.leisureshopdirect.com
> 
> Lots to pick from and site states whether they fit motorhmes, cars etc
> ...


Thanks Dave.

There are a number of places on-line that sell these wheel trims and they all appear to offer the same one, which could be manufactured by Milenco? Prices for a set of four vary from £32.50 delivered (E-Bay) to around £45 delivered.

Mike (Chillik) thanks for your comments. I don't want trims to become an obstacle to checking tyre pressures. If that is the case then better off without them!

If only I could afford some alloys! Or probably more to the point, if only my wife thought alloys would be a good idea!  

Mark


----------

